# Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei



## ritschwumm (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
Das eine Angellizenz in Spanien notwendig ist, ist wahrscheinlich allgemein bekannt.
Eine Lizenz kann man einigermaßen "unkompliziert" über den folgenden Link bei der Localbehörde von Spanien/Katalonien via Internet bestellen:

http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site...622c110VgnVCM1000008d0c1e0aRCRD&newLang=en_GB

Was ich jedoch bisher nicht wußte (und das habe ich mir von der Spanischen Botschaft in Berlin eben nochmals schriftlich bestätigen lassen)
*Diese (katalonische) Lizenz gilt ÜBERALL in Spanien !!*

Also keine Rennerei z.B. auf den Kanaren mehr. |supergri

PS. Falls auch das schon bekannt sein sollte: Vergesst es einfach ...##

Gruß Marcus


----------



## floxfisch (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Na das ist doch mal ne super Information und spart einem dann auch die Rennerei im Urlaub.
Und das gilt wirklich für ganz Spanien, also auch Balearen bzw. Mallorca? Speziell da finde ich es immer nervig weil es nur so wenige Stellen (ausser Palma) gibt wo man die Lizenz bekommen kann, ausserdem haben die immer so unpraktische Öffnungszeiten.

Also ich kannte die Info noch nicht, besten Dank dafür.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Scabbers (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Und das gilt wirklich für ganz Spanien, also auch Balearen bzw. Mallorca?


 
Also ich frage jetzt auch nochmal nach: Gilt die wirklich auch für Mallorca?

Auf jedenfall: Danke für die Info und den Link!

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## ritschwumm (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hallo Scabbers,
Die Catalanische Seite zum Online beantragen der Lizenz wurde 2013 aktualisiert.
http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site...78a3108d0c1e0aRCRD&idTipusAction=1&idAction=1

Da findet sich im unteren Bereich der Seite unter "OTHER INFORMATION" folgender Satz:
"This license is valid in the marine waters of Spain and in the continental waters of Catalonia."

Ich verstehe das so: Die Lizenz ist für die Küstengewässer Spaniens und der Kontinentalgewässer (Flüsse und Seen) von Katalonien gültig.

Also ist die Lizenz für die Küstengewässer um Mallorca gültig.

:vik:
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Scabbers (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*



ritschwumm schrieb:


> Da findet sich im unteren Bereich der Seite unter "OTHER INFORMATION" folgender Satz:
> "This license is valid in the marine waters of Spain and in the continental waters of Catalonia."


 
Das liest sich gut, Danke!
Dann werde ich mal meine nicht vorhandenen Spanisch-Kenntnisse entstauben und mir so einen Schein online besorgen :m


----------



## jeanneau34 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hi Angelfreunde.

Die Katalonische Lizenz ist natürlich auf den Inseln gültig.
Die Balearen sind aus politischer Sicht ein Teil von Katalonien.

Gruß Günther


----------



## streiti (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für den super link.
Den Antrag habe ich ausgefüllt, wie kann ich aber nun die Gebühr bezahlen?
Finde dort leider keine Angaben z.B. Kontodaten/ Verwendungszweck.
Wie geht es nach der Überweisung weiter?

Vielen Dank

Streiti


----------



## ritschwumm (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hallo Streiti, Die haben das Formular mal wieder geändert. Die Bezahldaten habe ich auch nicht mehr entdecken können. #d Ich habe gerade da mal angefragt und gebe Bescheid, sobald ich ne Lösung habe.
Mfg ritschwumm


----------



## streiti (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Ok Danke 
Werde mich über jede Art von Info freuen.

Gruss 
Streiti


----------



## ritschwumm (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hallo, wie versprochen #h
Hier ne kleine Hilfe.
Mit Hilfe von Fr.Ramos von der Fischereibehörde Katalonien, habe ich meine Anmeldung wiederholt. Als Adresse habe ich die Urlaubsadresse (Provinci Girona) und die Municipi (Toroella de Montgri) + PLZ 17258 + Strasse rein gehämmert. Nachdem das erledigt war, muß unten noch die Dauer der Lizenz (Ich habe 4 Jahre genommen) ausgewählt werden. Mit DESAR wird das dann abgeschickt. Dann die folgende Meldung bestätigen. Jetzt geht es zum Punkt "Formes da Pagament" und dort unbedingt auf "Pagament en linia" klicken. So kommt man zum Online bezahlen mit VISA. Ne schnöde, "normale" Überweisung akzeptieren die nicht. Nun alle Daten eingeben (Kartennummer, Gültigkeit und auch die 3 stellige Sicherheitszahl auf der Rückseite wo die Unterschrift steht. Dann absenden. Das dauert jetzt eine Weile. Dann kommt ein Pop up (also Blocker vorher deaktivieren oder einfach akzeptieren) dort drin ist schon deine Lizenz. SPEICHERN !
Auf Farbdrucker ausdrucken oder einfach abspeichern (ist bei mir ein PDF mit der komischen Endung .do) und später auf nem Farbdrucker ausdrucken und einlaminieren. 
Übrigens IMMER mitnehmen und Pass auch dabei haben.
Geschafft, 4 Jahre für 45 EUR und für ganz Spanien gültig. :m
Hoffe konnte helfen ...







Gruß ritschwumm


----------



## streiti (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hallo ritschwumm

Vielen Dank für deine ausfürliche Beschreibung, werde das gleich mal Versuchen.

Gruß Streiti


----------



## jeanneau34 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Êin Hallo der Komune.

Zur Vollständigkeit der Infos sei folgendes noch zu sagen.
Bin bis Ende 2012 mit meinem Boot unter spanischer  Flagge
unterwegs gewesen und brauchte natürlich eine Fischereilizenz.
Wollte aber immer schon eine österreichische Flagge am Boot haben. Also,  NEUE REGISTRIERUNG in Österreich.
Und siehe da, brauche keine Fischereilizenz für Spanien mehr und das Fang- bzw. Entnahmeverbot für Thunfisch gilt für mich auch nicht mehr.

Gruß aus Alicante
Günther


----------



## LdaRookie (5. November 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Geil! Vielen vielen Dank!

1. für den Link! Meine neue Lizenz bis 2017 liegt frisch vor mir!

und

2. Für die Info von Jeanneau34! Die ich natürlich erst danach gelesen habe... Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, habe ich des gerade für Nöppes gemacht... weil ich seit ein paar Wochen ein Böötchen auf Malle liegen habe, dass ich in Deutschland registriert habe... Also deutsche Flagge... 

Aber ist ja egal... so oder so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

das mit dem thunfisch wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. glaubst du nicht, dass du dich da auf dünnem eis bewegst?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien allgemein - Küstenfischerei*

Hola Gemeinde,

Ich bin grade zurück von Lanzarote und habe mir dort für die nächsten drei Jahre ein Ticket besorgt. Ohne Hilfe eines Freundes wäre das so ohne weiteres nicht möglich gewesen...
Ich habe die Online-Lizenz über den Link auf Seite eins besorgt und dem freundlichen Beamten vor Ort gezeigt. Nach heftigen Diskussionen kam dann die Erkenntnis, dass die Lizenz auch auf den Kanaren gültig ist. Aber, Originalkommentar des freundlichen Beamten: "kann sein, dass die lokalen Polizeibehörden das nicht wissen"

Gruß Thorsten


----------

